# chorizo fattie!



## benjaminr (Jun 7, 2009)

Well as per usual with my MO I dont like doing a lot of normal things soo I went with the chorizo fattie with a jambalaya innards.















Locked and loaded














These were done as follows smoker-225

Pulled both with internal temps at 180!

And it was DELISH and spicy!


----------



## cajunsmoke13 (Jun 7, 2009)

Nice job BenR. That fattie looks freaking awesome.


----------



## rivet (Jun 7, 2009)

Good grief, Ben! That was outstanding...those final "done" pics made my stomach growl. You have done an excellent job on your fattie, and I love chorizo too. Points for beautiful food!


----------



## the iceman (Jun 7, 2009)

Parece muy bueno. 

¡Puntas!


----------



## leupy (Jun 7, 2009)

The food looks outstanding, my only question is why don't you remove the racks you are not using to reduce clean up???


----------



## bassman (Jun 7, 2009)

Never thought of using chorizo.  Great looking fattie!


----------



## bbq engineer (Jun 7, 2009)

What he said....I think?!?


----------



## benjaminr (Jun 7, 2009)

I usually have/do I just moved back to school and was not thinking and got in a rush while preping everything else. 

And thanks everyone for the support, and as always I would recommend this to everyone, if you like spicy zing.

My room mate was shocked and asked why we havent had a smoker sooner.

And our neighbors were out grilling beside us and I was like Hey, nice grill. As they look awkwardly at me standing in front of a smoking box.

So they came over and checked it out, long story short im turning a lot of people on to this.


----------



## jjrokkett (Jun 7, 2009)

Good looking Fattie!  Nice pic's - Thanks for sharing!


----------



## morkdach (Jun 7, 2009)

super nice qview made me hungry too 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





for that


----------



## mballi3011 (Jun 7, 2009)

Great idea for a Fattie.  awsome job with the Q also.  Love the spicy choice.


----------



## cheech (Jun 7, 2009)

Nice work. If you roll the fatty in plastic wrap once more when is the bacon is on you will have a nice even exterior to the fatty.


----------



## benjaminr (Jun 7, 2009)

Thanks, I usually do. I got excited and I would rather eat it than it look just a little better.


----------



## pignit (Jun 7, 2009)

*Shweeeeeet!*


----------



## texas-smoker (Jun 8, 2009)

What all is in the jambalaya you put in your fattie? Thanks


----------



## isutroutbum (Jun 8, 2009)

Very cool idea for the fattie! I'm printing this one out. Plus, those bacon wrapped chicken legs look sick good!!! Great idea. Thanks for the pics.

Best,
Trout


----------



## benjaminr (Jun 9, 2009)

I was a bit lazy and picked up a pack of zatarain's

And my buddy and I both agreed that I need to put some sort of other meat/filler in the jambalaya.

So next time I will

Thanks, and let me tell you that the chicken was awesome! And the bacon leaves nice little smoke rings. So juicy I pulled some out yesterday and warmed up for some friends and they said "holy crap where did you get this? Its so juicy!"

They are just warming up to hearing "I made it" a lot more.


----------

